# AQUARIO Neo CO2 Diffusor or UP Aqua Inline for 180L high Tech?



## willsy (16 May 2018)

Hi

I've recently started up a new aquarium. It's an Aquascaper 900 (3ft) high tech / CO2 injected / EI.

All is going brilliantly at the moment.

My question is with regard to CO2 diffusion though:

I recently watched a video on YouTube by George Farmer and he mentions that he would not use a Neo in tank diffusor in anything above a 2ft aquarium. For something above this size he says to use an inline diffusor.

Since it's all working OK at the moment I don't really want to change it but I wonder what other peoples experiences were?

Cheers

Will.


----------



## Franks (16 May 2018)

I’ve got a 150ltr cube and used a bazooka in tank but now use a JBL inline. Both are successful ways to defuse co2 in a tank but more care and attention with regards to flow and layout is required when it comes to an in tank atomiser. It was difficult to ensure even co2 distribution in my large cube so would be much more difficult in a rectangular tank like yours. 

Beware that the JBL inline diffusers have quality issues and that most seem to leak gas which bypasses the ceramic it’s supposed to diffuse evenly through.
You need to add another washer to take up the gap inside and create a better seal to prevent gas bypassing the ceramic. The difference is obvious. You’ll have large bubbles or a fine mist if correct. 

I’ve also read lots about the UP aqua units housing becoming brittle and cracking. 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (16 May 2018)

As long as water flow is decent and the stream of gas isn't going straight to the surface and you are getting good dissolution then an in tank atomiser is ok, I find it slower to get to target than an inline though.

In regards to inline atomisers, I have been using the Qanvee unit for a few months now (M2 16/22mm), zero issues so far, in comparison it's construction is superior to all the inline atomisers I have used so far (not used the JBL but wouldn't anyway due to user feedback).

Decent price and can be bought on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/atomizer-accessory-replaced-diffuser-Atomizer/dp/B075LH4SC4


----------



## willsy (21 May 2018)

Switched over from the Neo in tank to an inline diffuser.

I actually had three diffusers. They were a JBL and Up Aqua (both of which I used on my old aquarium) and a new Up Aqua that I recently purchased from Ebay.

Interestingly I tried the JBL and my old Up Aqua and they weren't quite right. I was getting large bubbles from the outlet that were bursting on the surface (in addition to some mist). I actually always had this when I attempted High Tech on my old aqaurium.... Anyway, in the end I fitted the new Up Aqua and it's working perfectly. I never knew that I should only see a 'mist' from the outlet (thanks @Franks). At least I know what it should look like now... I've never seen an inline working properly. :-/

Looks like I had two duds before... No wonder I had problems with my previous High Tech attempt.

Ordered a Qanvee (thanks for the recomendation @X3NiTH). Also ordered another Up Aqua as backup! Also have the JBL to fix as per the recommendation. Thanks @Franks!

Anyway, all working perfectly with the inline. Getting lime green with 1 point Ph drop. Fantastic! Plants were looking good with the Neo, but I think they are starting to look even better already!!

Cheers

Will.


----------

